# gluton free cakes/ biscuits



## gibraltar (Mar 9, 2005)

hello 
is there anyone out there who has recipes for gluton free lamingtons please ..or any other popular cakes/ biscuits ?
would be ever so greatful .

thankyou veruy much 

Gibraltar.  :


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

If you google for gluten free baking recipes, a lot of sites will be listed with a lot of baking recipes. I have a sponge cake recipe that uses potato flour if that would help.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Google will give a hundered different answers, most of them repeats. Good for a foundation though.

I don't know how gluten free you need to bake. There are grains that are very low in gluten that are often used as gluten free. I use Spelt flour a lot. It isn't gluten free, only very marginally glutinouse. I use brown rice flour and millet flour (and again, I think that there is a minimal amount of gluten in millet), I don't like Kamute flour, nice taste, rather grainy. And I also use bean/pea flours like chickpea flours.

I find that only using 2 flour types at a time is best for results, and that different blends work better with different flavours. For instance, I use 1/3 millet flour to 2/3 rice flour in cornbread. Works nice. For pancakes I use 1/3 chickpea flour and either 2/3 rice flour or 2/3 spelt flour and they turn out nice.

There is also many corn recipes too. From masa to homeny.

The big thing is adding a sticker when you go to the absolutly gluten free products. Gaur gum and Xanthum gum.

Here, download the recipe book from here, it is 50 some pages of gluten free recipes to try.

http://www.glutenfree.com/recipes.htm

Good luck


----------

